# Suddenly everyone cares about Paul Walker



## WiiCube_2013 (Apr 18, 2015)

During the time _Furious 8_ was the most popular movie on theatres they'd bring up Paul Walker as "great actor", "my idol" and "we love you". I mean, I'm not gonna hate on the guy obviously but his movies just weren't really _that_ good and his acting was sub-par to be "great". Plus, "my idol" whomever believes they'd want to be like Paul Walker would regret their decision later.

I know they just brought him up to sell the fuck out of _Furious 8_ but they should have more respect for the dead.

Adam Sandler makes piece of shit movies but when he acts, he's actually quite good (_Punch Drunk Love_ & _Funny People_).

P.S.: _Brick Mansions_ was a mediocre remake of _Banlieue 13_ and if it weren't for Paul Walker then it'd probably have gone straight to DVD.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 18, 2015)

I didn't even know who Paul Walker was before the whole Furious Jimmy Rustling thing. Now I know how he looked like. And that he was in Fast & Furious. And that's about it.


----------



## DjoeN (Apr 18, 2015)

Who's Paul Walker? family of Johnnie Walker - the Whiskey?


----------



## Rizzorules (Apr 18, 2015)

Fast and furious movies have the worst history ever!!!! But the special effects and cars are awesome


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Apr 18, 2015)

Rizzorules said:


> Fast and furious movies have the worst history ever!!!! But the special effects and cars are awesome


I stopped watching F&F after the third movie, well, I did watch F&F4 but that felt like some action adventure w/heists movie that little to do with the actual franchise.


----------



## Ra1d (Apr 18, 2015)

Every actor in the industry is first of all lucky to pass the audition and hit the jackpot, saying that his acting is "sub-par" or brilliant or whatever is a matter of opinion.

I do agree that they use his name to make more money that's for sure, Vin Diesel is the one who especially disappointed me with his whole "F7 is for Paul Walker and F8 is from Paul Walker", such complete BS, yeah, right, no one sees that the movie grossed 1 billion $ in 2 weeks, their highest grossing movie yet, none of the previous movies came even CLOSE to what this one is going to be, it's only 2 weeks in, in another 2 weeks it'll probably be 2 billion or close to it.

Finally Vin Diesel can take on the leading role and the plot will probably revolve purely around him.


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 18, 2015)

Did people make a big deal when Robin Williams killed himself? No.


----------



## zoogie (Apr 18, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> Did people make a big deal when Robin Williams killed himself? No.


Uh, yes they did?

As for Paul Walker, his death is a _really old_ news story that I guess has been revitalized by Fast & Furious 7. He was a known actor but not an A-lister. If you're into muscle car culture, (which includes a couple of US sub-demographics, def not the nerd demographic here though), then you probably thought Paul Walker was a household name. Not into cars myself.


----------



## Vahnyyz (Apr 18, 2015)

wasn't it a "big deal" for that last night at the museum movie?


----------



## gamefan5 (Apr 18, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> Did people make a big deal when Robin Williams killed himself? No.


They did. It was all in the news and how the actor has greatly influenced most people's childhood and other things like that.


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 18, 2015)

I should have worded my post better. All that I mean is that people are still talking about Paul Walker's death and not really Robin William's death anymore.


----------



## Rizzorules (Apr 19, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> Did people make a big deal when Robin Williams killed himself? No.


 
Yes and some people asked nintendo to call Robin williams to a character in the next Zelda game


Cherry Pie said:


> I should have worded my post better. All that I mean is that people are still talking about Paul Walker's death and not really Robin William's death anymore.


 
You are right but that happens everytime a new famous person dies like Michael Jackson or Amy winehouse


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 19, 2015)

Rizzorules said:


> Yes and some people asked nintendo to call Robin williams to a character in the next Zelda game
> 
> 
> You are right but that happens everytime a new famous person dies like Michael Jackson or Amy winehouse


True, but I feel that Paul Walker's death is only talked about because of Vin Diesel.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Apr 19, 2015)

"Everyone cares about Paul Walker"

Actually I don't know even one person that gives a fuck about Paul Walker, too much publicity and shit going on in the media perhaps, but nobody fucking cares.


----------



## Chiejina (Apr 19, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> True, but I feel that Paul Walker's death is only talked about because of Vin Diesel.


 
I'd have to disagree with that. Many people watch the fast and furious movies. Might not be the greatest story line but they are fun as hell and that's what he gained massive fame from. Many people love the characters and by default start loving the actor themselves. On top of that, He seemed like a great person in general and proof to that was stories that came after his death.

It was hard to hate the guy and he delivered his roles well. He was the lead in a series that spanned 7 movies. I think its enough for people to notice him. I found out about his death when watching a movie. Not gonna lie, i was bummed out and couldn't really finish it. Its just some people don't deserve the cards they're dealt. He was definitely one of my favorite actors.


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 19, 2015)

Chiejina said:


> I'd have to disagree with that. Many people watch the fast and furious movies. Might not be the greatest story line but they are fun as hell and that's what he gained massive fame from. Many people love the characters and by default start loving the actor themselves. On top of that, He seemed like a great person in general and proof to that was stories that came after his death.
> 
> It was hard to hate the guy and he delivered his roles well. He was the lead in a series that spanned 7 movies. I think its enough for people to notice him. I found out about his death when watching a movie. Not gonna lie, i was bummed out and couldn't really finish it. Its just some people don't deserve the cards they're dealt. He was definitely one of my favorite actors.


That's true. Robin Williams has been a lot more movies that Paul Walker and has been an iconic figure since my childhood. Without the Fast and Furious series, I doubt people would be talking about Paul Walker.


----------



## RustInPeace (Apr 19, 2015)

Never watched a F&F movie, not interested regardless of who is in it. I mean, the closest to having interest in watching it is Jason Statham, not even The Rock (as a lapsed wrestling fan) drew me in. So Paul Walker's death never affected me personally, but it's a shame nonetheless. It typically happens for a dead celebrity to suddenly get so much love and adoration, even being idolized, just because they died.


----------

